

Create *nix daemons in Javascript with node.js - fosk
https://github.com/Slashed/daemon.node

======
stock_toaster
I prefer using daemontools and runit whenever possible for non-system
services, so self daemonization is actually undesirable for me.

In general, if you want to provide daemonization, _please_ also provide a 'run
in foreground' mode via a flag or something [1].

[1]: useful for daemontools, runit, upstart, launchd, systemd, etc.

